# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص اليوم الثاني عشر من يورو2008

## العالي عالي

*رئيس وزراء إسبانيا يتوقع فوز بلاده*


توقع رئيس وزراء إسبانيا خوسيه لويس رودريغيز ثاباتيرو أن يفك منتخب إسبانيا "نحسه" في البطولات الكبيرة ويهزم إيطاليا بنتيجة 3-2 في ربع نهائي كأس أوروبا 2008 يوم الأحد المقبل.

وقال ثاباتيرو الخميس: "نحن جيدون في كرة القدم، لكن منتخبنا الوطني يفتقد الثقة بالنفس في المناسبات الكبيرة، إسبانيا أفضل من إيطاليا حالياً وأعتقد أننا سنفوز 3-2".

وأضاف ثاباتيرو: "يجب أن نفك النحس الذي يلف المنتخب الإسباني".

ولا يحمل تاريخ 22 من شهر حزيران/يونيو وهو الموعد المحدد لإقامة مباراة إيطاليا وإسبانيا فأل خير على الأخيرة لأنها خرجت ثلاث مرات بركلات الترجيح في مثل هذا التاريخ في السنوات السابقة.

ففي 22 حزيران/يونيو عام 1986 خرجت إسبانيا على يد بلجيكا بركلات الترجيح (4-5) في الدور ربع النهائي من مونديال مكسيكو، وفي التاريخ نفسه أيضاً من عام 1996 حصل الأمر ذاته في ربع نهائي كأس أوروبا في إنكلترا بخروجها بركلات الترجيح أمام انكلترا (2-4)، وتكرر السيناريو في التاريخ المشؤوم ذاته في مونديال 2002 على يد كوريا الجنوبية (3-5) وفي الدور ربع النهائي أيضاً وبركلات الترجيح أيضاً.

ويأمل المنتخب الإسباني أن يفك النحس الذي لازمه في هذا التاريخ بالذات، وفي الدور ربع النهائي دائماً، الأحد المقبل ضد إيطاليا، علماً بأنه لم يتغلب على منافسه في مسابقة رسمية منذ 88 عاماً وبالتحديد منذ دورة الألعاب الأولمبية عام 1920.




*توني يبحث عن فك النحس أمام أسبانيا وبيرلو يأسف لإيقافه*


أعرب نجم المنتخب الإيطالي لوكا توني عن أمله في أن يتخلص من الحظ العاثر أمام أسبانيا يوم الأحد المقبل في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم "يورو 2008" والذي منعه من تسجيل أي هدف حتى الآن.

وقال توني في تصريحات صحفية اليوم الأربعاء: "لقد حاولت التسجيل بشتى الطرق ولكن الكرة ترفض الدخول أتمنى أن يحالفني الحظ أمام أسبانيا.. أنه فريق قوي ونعتبر مواجهتنا معه بمثابة نهائي مبكر".

ومن جانبه، أعرب لاعب خط الوسط الإيطالي أندريا بيرلو عن أسفه لعدم تمكنه اللعب اللقاء لحصوله على الإنذار الثاني أمام فرنسا ما يعرضه لعقوبة الإيقاف.

وتوقع بيرلو الذي سيغيب هو وزميله جينارو جاتوزو للسبب ذاته أن ينجح أي من زميليه ماسيمو أمبروزيني وألبرتو أكويلاني في تعويض غيابه خلال مباراة أسبانيا التي شدد على أهميتها.

أما جانلوكا زامبروتا الظهير الأيمن لإيطاليا فأوضح أن الفريق يمر بحالة معنوية مرتفعة عقب التأهل للدور الثاني ما سيساعده على الحفاظ على كبريائه كبطل للعالم واجتياز عقبة أسبانيا.

وتوقع زامبروتا أن تكون المباراة متكافئة بين الطرفين بنسبة 50 بالمئة لكل منهما ما يجعل من الصعب توقع الفريق الفائز بالمباراة.



*لارسون سوف يبقى مع السويد حتى عام 2010
*

رغم خروج فريقه من الدور الاول في يورو 2008,إلا أنه قرر البقاء

في السويد حتى عام 2010,ولارسون يبلغ الان من العمر 36 سنة!

وعندما نكون في عام 2010 رح يكون عمره 38 سنة

لارسون إعتزل اللاعب دوليا بعد كأس العالم 2006,ولكنه غير رأيه

ليذهب مع السويد إلى يورو 



*هيدينك فخور بلاعبيه ويعد بتقديم الأفضل*

أعرب مدرب منتخب روسيا الهولندي غوس هيدينك عن فخره بلاعبي فريقه وعن سعادته بتطور أدائهم خلال بضعة أيام، ونجاحهم في بلوغ الدور ربع النهائي من بطولة كأس أوروبا 2008 المقامة حالياً في سويسرا والنمسا.

وكان المنتخب الروسي تخطى نظيره السويدي بهدفين نظيفين يوم الأربعاء في إينسبروك ليضرب موعداً مع منتخب هولندا يوم السبت.

واستهل المنتخب الروسي البطولة بأسوأ طريقة ممكنة إثر خسارته أمام إسبانيا 1-4، لكنه استعاد توازنه بفوز صعب على اليونان 1-صفر، ومستحق على السويد 2-صفر.

وقال هيدينك: "أنا فخور بما قدمه اللاعبون ضد السويد، لقد نجحوا في تدارك الأخطاء التي وقعوا فيها في مواجهة إسبانيا خلال المباراة الأولى".

وأضاف "قدمنا مباراة هجومية رائعة أمام السويد وكان باستطاعتنا الخروج بغلة أوفر من الأهداف
تحسن مستوى المنتخب بشكل كبير منذ المباراة الأولى، وأتوقع أن تكون مباراتنا مع هولندا في ربع النهائي هجومية بحتة ومتعة للجمهور".

أما مدرب السويد لارس لاغرباك فقال: "في البداية أود توجيه التهنئة للمنتخب الروسي الذي كان أفضل منا واستحق الفوز، الخسارة أمام روسيا بهدفين ليست كارثة، لكن في المقابل أشعر بخيبة أمل لأنها المرة الأولى التي نخرج فيها من بطولة كبيرة من الدور الأول منذ كأس أوروبا عام 2000".

وتابع "لم ندخل أجواء المباراة في الشوط الأول إطلاقاً ففرض المنتخب الروسي إيقاعه ونجح في تسجيل هدف من لعبة مشتركة رائعة، وتغيرت الأمور في الشوط الثاني حيث هاجمنا عبر الأجنحة لكن المنتخب الروسي نجح في تسجيل الهدف الثاني في وقت قاتل (الدقيقة 50)، فتعقدت مهمتنا خصوصاً، لإجادة منافسنا للهجمات المرتدة بفضل سرعة لاعبيه، حيث كادوا يسجلوا عدداً كبيراً من الأهداف".



*هنري يفكر في الاعتزال الدولي* 

أكد المهاجم الفرنسي تييري هنري (31 عاماً) أنه سيفكر في اعتزال اللعب مع منتخب بلاده في أعقاب بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية "يورو 2008" التي تستضيفها سويسرا والنمسا خلال شهر حزيران/يونيو المقبل.وقال مهاجم برشلونة الإسباني لصحيفة "ليكيب" الصادرة الجمعة إنه سيتخذ قراره بشأن اعتزال اللعب دولياً خلال عدة أسابيع، مشيراً إلى أن عمر المهاجم يلعب دوراً كبيراً في هذا المركز الحيوي. وأضاف هنري أن المنتخب الفرنسي مرشح بقوة للفوز بـ "يورو 2008" وحذر في الوقت نفسه من المباراة الأولى في البطولة أمام رومانيا قائلاً: "يجب أن نخوض هذه المباراة بجدية كاملة". يذكر أن هنري أحرز لمنتخب فرنسا 44 هدفاً في 99 مباراة، يتصدر بها قائمة الهدافين الدوليين في البلاد

----------

